# Dremel tool for cutting carbon arrows?



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

The thin circular blade that cmes with the tool. circular 1,5 incch


----------



## Drjoe (Aug 8, 2005)

Make a jig for it


----------



## Lennyb1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Drjoe said:


> The thin circular blade that cmes with the tool. circular 1,5 incch


This ^^^. There is what mine looks like, you can see the type of cutting disc. I have been cutting carbons with this for years. Works great. Hope it helps.


----------



## tedtf (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would go buy the dremel brand cut off discs instead of the cheapos that come in the kits . #426

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I use one to cut the arrow and they work fine . Used the abrasive blade with good results. I picked up a small diamond blade from harbor freight very cheap that I put on the Dremel . Works very well. I have a set up like Lenny above and it does the job fine.


----------



## AzizaVFR (Jan 28, 2014)

This is the only dremel saw blade you will ever need for cutting arrows/stabilizers.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/Accessories/Pages/ProductDetail.aspx?pid=EZ545


----------



## AnAverageJack (Jul 16, 2015)

I've been using nothing but the blades that come with the tool. Even the super cheap ones from Harbor Freight have worked great. I have my own jig for it, will post pics later.


----------



## doublelunger (May 24, 2004)

Interested in your jig set up... Any pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Be very careful of the dust from cutting carbon arrows. It is some very dangerous stuff!


----------



## flpickrel (Jul 12, 2015)

am doing the same thing works great and was cheap too


----------



## Mais-Diesel (Nov 3, 2016)

Interesting.


----------



## TedDBear (Feb 4, 2005)

Any noticeable difference when free handing? I always wondered how significant this step is, especially when the newb at shop is whacking my $15 arrow shaft...


----------

